

Why won't anyone think of the deaf? - veb
http://www.deafcritic.com/why-wont-anyone-think-of-the-deaf/

======
cfinke
_I implore you Web Developers and Designers to simply have a checkbox: Don’t
ring me, I’m deaf._

Alternatively, "Don't ring me, I greatly dislike speaking on the phone when
e-mail will suffice."

------
Frozenlock
Not only that, but think of those WHO DON'T HAVE PHONES.

I now have a cell phone that I use around 10 min per month. I could easily do
without it... but everywhere they expect you to have one. I could understand
an email address, but a phone number? Why?

~~~
fossuser
I'd imagine the overlap between people who are using web applications and
don't have cellphones is extremely small.

------
pavel_lishin
I was under the impression that most deaf people had phones - they're multi-
purpose devices, now, and the phone functionality is a tiny part of what I use
mine for.

If I were deaf, I'd probably ask someone to record a voicemail explaining that
I'm deaf and that calling me will do no good, and offer alternatives, and then
enter that phone number into web forms.

~~~
burntwater
Often these sign-up processes will call the number you give and an automated
voice will verbally tell you a PIN type code (numbers or letters) which you
have to type into the sign-up screen to continue the process. The voicemail
would never be heard by a human.

~~~
meric
The automatic voices I imagine will be more easily transcripted by software.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Hey, you just found a niche!

I wonder if this is something Google Voice/Twilio could be scripted to handle.

~~~
meric
If it hasn't been done already I'd be thoroughly disappointed. =| All the
phone software needs to do when receiving a call is 1. Try to transcript the
incoming audio and email it to the user. 2. Broadcast the voice message saying
the receiver is physically unable to take phone calls.

